# Urban Decay Glinda and theodora palettes



## Racheling (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone purchased the new Glinda and theodora palettes? I personally have the Primer potion and Naked Palette which I just love love love!!! Your thoughts about the new palette?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 28, 2013)

They are both on their way to me as I type!  Temptalia.com gave them both really good grades (A-)!!  I'm super excited to try them out!!


----------



## hazyday (Jan 28, 2013)

I bought both the day they came out on UD's website. I love both of them!


----------



## angelspice (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a huge urban decay fan and I collect almost all of their palettes so I will defiantly buy both of these!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 31, 2013)

I ordered both the day that they were released on the UD website. I posted a review about them on my blog. http://butterflyeyesga.wordpress.co...iew-urban-decay-glinda-and-theodora-palettes/
  	I love them both. UD is one of my favorite brands for eye shadows (love the formula) and I only use their primer potion regardless of what brand shadow I am using. I also posted a few looks in a separate blog post  I did using both palettes (will post more for the Glinda palette when I get a chance to).


----------



## kirsten (Feb 1, 2013)

I got the Glinda and like it a lot! Considering Theodora. I really don't find myself wearing brown or green eyeshadows but maybe I should give it a shot. I will probably wait until I get a chance to check it out in person at Sephora.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 1, 2013)

I got both at sephora. was just going to get Glinda because I already gave naked1 and basics so I didn't think I needed more browns. but I was wrong lol I had to get both of them! haven't worn anything but the lip pencil yet!


----------



## NATlar (Feb 1, 2013)

I got both, wasn't going to get Theodora but glad i did, love it.








  	Picture doesn't give the swatches justice, they're gorgeous and more pigmented irl.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 1, 2013)

I got both, but Theodora is definitely my favorite. I bought Glinda to get out of my comfort zone, but I love the colors in there a lot too.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 1, 2013)

These are also being discusssed in the UD Spring 2013 thread. Not sure why a separate thread was started for these?


----------



## Shellcat (Feb 2, 2013)

OK ladies, for those who have their OZ palettes in hand, I have a question for you.

  	I purchased my Theodora palette yesterday at Sephora. 

  	When I got home and checked it out, the top left shadow(light shade) and bottom right shadow(duo green) don't seem to settle down in the wells like the rest do. 

  	Almost like the tin is warped.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyone else having a problem with their palette like this?  I haven't used it yet, but I am so OCD about that kind of stuff, I will be exchanging mine soon. 

  	***look for the crazy girl opening up all the Theodora palettes in your nearest Sephora***


----------



## Shellcat (Feb 2, 2013)

Update on my post above:

  	Went to Sephora to exchange my palette.

  	 Looked at about 6 palettes and most are like that, at least one or two shadows don't sit in the wells properly. 

  	FINALLY found a good one, and switched mine out.  My OCD rests now!  Hahahaha!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2013)

Shellcat said:


> Update on my post above:
> 
> Went to Sephora to exchange my palette.
> 
> ...


  	I'll have to look again!  You know I'm EXACTLY the same as you about these sorta things!  I did notice my Theodora Palette doesn't snap closed like the Glinda one.  It closes but kind of falls open... So I'm going to call UD first thing Mon for an exchange.

  	Other than the palette problems... do you like the colors?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 2, 2013)

Shellcat, I have had my palettes for about a week now, but I had to go back and take a close look to see if I saw the problem you mentioned. Mine are fine and so are the 2 that I ordered for a friend. Maybe I was lucky...I ordered from UD but I did notice that PixieDancer mentioned an issue with her Theodora palette not snapping closed like the Glinda one she has (I assume she ordered from UD since she said she would be contacting UD). I haven't heard anyone else mentioning an issue so far...so hopefully it's not a widespread issue.


----------



## Shellcat (Feb 3, 2013)

I LOVE the colors!  Glad you talked me into getting them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My Glinda palette will be shipped from UD, hopefully soon!  And crossing my fingers no problems with it.  I swatched the shades at Sephora and they are divine as well!!!

  	Call UD, they should send you out another, and hopefully you won't have to return the defective one.  But yes, I have to have my palette perfect, only I can mess the damn thing up!  LOL!




butterflyeyes said:


> Shellcat, I have had my palettes for about a week now, but I had to go back and take a close look to see if I saw the problem you mentioned. Mine are fine and so are the 2 that I ordered for a friend. Maybe I was lucky...I ordered from UD but I did notice that PixieDancer mentioned an issue with her Theodora palette not snapping closed like the Glinda one she has (I assume she ordered from UD since she said she would be contacting UD). I haven't heard anyone else mentioning an issue so far...so hopefully it's not a widespread issue.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 3, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I'll have to look again!  You know I'm EXACTLY the same as you about these sorta things!  I did notice my Theodora Palette doesn't snap closed like the Glinda one.  It closes but kind of falls open... So I'm going to call UD first thing Mon for an exchange.
> 
> Other than the palette problems... do you like the colors?


  	Yes I agree, I have the same problem but it's still ok, I mean I won't return it at Sephora it's a slight problem in fact. But I know what you mean.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2013)

Shellcat said:


> Elegant One made me do it.


  	HA!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your whole post made me laugh!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Hey cutie! No...I just ordered the Theodora. Darn thing better not be defective! The colors look divine.
> HA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm crossing my fingers you get a good one!  I cannot decide which one of these I like better!  The Theodora is what I typically would gravitate to, but I can't take my eyes off the Glinda!  Let us know what you think of Theodora!!


----------



## Haven (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought both and love both.  Pigmentation is amazing.  Colors are great!  Lip products and liners are also amazing.  Really a good deal for what you get!


----------



## melissa20 (Feb 3, 2013)

i love urban decay eye shadows i have all of their palettes, so these palettes are a definite buy


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2013)

I just got the Theodora palette. The colors are GORGEOUS on!!!  I used West just on the lid up to crease & then used Beware above the crease, Broken just under brow & the black liner just on the top lash line. Darn I LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks to all who talked me into it


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 6, 2013)

Ladies due to brief stay in the hospital I was out of the loop. Yesterday my family came and got me out and took me on a quick tour of my local Sephora. I really like the Glinda palette. The textures of the UD shadows are what keeps me using them again and again. Also knowing how much a BYO palette cost this is very very cost effective.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 6, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ladies due to brief stay in the hospital I was out of the loop. Yesterday my family came and got me out and took me on a quick tour of my local Sephora. I really like the Glinda palette. The textures of the UD shadows are what keeps me using them again and again. Also knowing how much a BYO palette cost this is very very cost effective.


	Hope you are feeling better, DILLIGAF. Glad you got the Glinda palette!

  	I couldn't decide whether to do a look with Glinda or Theodora today. Went with Theodora. So beautiful! I love the color Bewitched.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 6, 2013)

Any ideas on what to do with the Glinda palette? I contemplated returning it only for a brief second b/c I think if you have a palette, everything you need should be in it. Everything I thought of required me to grab another shadow from someplace else. However, I love the Glinda lip pencil and the shadows are too great, in quality to return. The only one that kinda sucks is magic (the pink). The gold shade is so awesome and so unique to other golds I've used that I don't mind holding tissue under my eye to catch fallout. :lol: I just need some ideas about color combos.


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 7, 2013)

I haven't picked one up yet, but I'm really eyeing both to be honest! I think they are unique and a must have for my collection


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 7, 2013)

So, I went ahead and bought Theodora today. From the two palettes, I can pull together a lot of looks. I really could only come up with one, maybe two that I was satisfied with from Glinda. So, using them both together is more satisfying. $100 for 2 palettes is a lot, but it's fantastic quality.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm doing much much better thanks to everyone that showed concern. Now I need some enabling. Should I really bite the bullet and get the Theodora palette as well? Especially if I already have the NAKED 1 palette?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 7, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm doing much much better thanks to everyone that showed concern. Now I need some enabling. Should I really bite the bullet and get the Theodora palette as well? Especially if I already have the NAKED 1 palette?


  	I would say yes. I have both Naked palettes, but I wouldn't say that the colors in Theodora are the same at all. Plus...you can argue the point that the Naked 1 palette is made using the old formula...and if I'm not mistaken if you really love it you might want to tread lightly with it. I think they finally stopped making it so once all of the retailers sell out it's gone for good. But yes...I'll be the devil on your shoulder and say you NEED to buy it lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 7, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm doing much much better thanks to everyone that showed concern. Now I need some enabling. Should I really bite the bullet and get the Theodora palette as well? Especially if I already have the NAKED 1 palette?


  	The Theodora palette has nothing in common with the Naked 1, colours and pigments are really different. I think Theodora is very interesting and wearable, personally I intend to do dramatic, intense looks and makeups with both palettes even if the Glenda one is definitely softer.
  	As it is LE I would recommand it !


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ladies due to brief stay in the hospital I was out of the loop. Yesterday my family came and got me out and took me on a quick tour of my local Sephora. I really like the Glinda palette. The textures of the UD shadows are what keeps me using them again and again. Also knowing how much a BYO palette cost this is very very cost effective.


  	I hope you are doing well! hugs

  	The colors & smooth as butter, highly pigmented shadows in the Theadora are wonderful.  The ivory color is amazing - even though we all have  9128365876 highlight colors. This one is great.

  	Shontay - you crack me up girl LOL


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 8, 2013)

I finally ordered Theodora! I say finally when I got the Glinda one two days ago, but anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm very excited for some new green eyeshadows, and I want to see what I can do with it when I combine it with the Glinda shades. I did a look with some neutral Glinda shades and MAC Cream Soda today, and they go together so well!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 8, 2013)

I will get the palette from Sephora.com I don't think my mother and my father like the frequent trips we've been making to Sephora since they got here. LOL
  	I'm going to convince my sister to get the palettes as well. Like me she feel in love with the Glinda palette and just brushed the Theodora one off as another neutral pallette.


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 8, 2013)

NATlar said:


> I got both, wasn't going to get Theodora but glad i did, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture doesn't give the swatches justice, they're gorgeous and more pigmented irl.


 LOVE Glinda's palette!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 8, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I would say yes. I have both Naked palettes, but I wouldn't say that the colors in Theodora are the same at all. Plus...you can argue the point that the Naked 1 palette is made using the old formula...and if I'm not mistaken if you really love it you might want to tread lightly with it. I think they finally stopped making it so once all of the retailers sell out it's gone for good. But yes...I'll be the devil on your shoulder and say you NEED to buy it lol


  	uhoh! i love thge NAKED1!!  i am nowhere close to finishing it but now im cosidering a BU! i use it everyday i wear makeup. i got both OZ palattes tho, t so i am going to start using them lol, even out the wear a lil =)


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> uhoh! i love thge NAKED1!!  i am nowhere close to finishing it but now im cosidering a BU! i use it everyday i wear makeup. i got both OZ palattes tho, t so i am going to start using them lol, even out the wear a lil =)


  	I thought about grabbing a back up also...even though I am nowhere near out of it and I honestly can't see running out anytime soon lol. The info from UD is a little inconsistent...but I have been told by the PR Dept that they have stopped producing Naked 1, but will sell the stock that they have until it's gone. They haven't officially announced that though...but they didn't do so with the Vice palette either.  I ended up with a BU of the Vice palette which in hindsight I am glad that I did. That palette grew on me. I have way too many eye shadows so I know I don't NEED any BU's but...need is such a subjective word lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 9, 2013)

NATlar said:


> I got both, wasn't going to get Theodora but glad i did, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Just the same, I first picked up the Glinda one and I didn't know what to do for the Theodora, I purchased it too and honestly they are both great, very pigmented indeed and the duos are really pretty, great makeups to do for all occasions and seasons.


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 9, 2013)

I have Theodora, and I love it.  I neeeeeed Glinda.  As soon as I can scrape the funds together.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't wait for my Theodora palette to get here! I ordered it Friday and it's shipped, but hasn't had any movement yet. I can't wait to do a look with that red lipstick!


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 11, 2013)

It's a super gorgeous red


----------



## Hilde (Feb 14, 2013)

I simply had to order these XD I'm really liking this new concept of popping out colors and building your own palette that they've got going here with the oz palettes and the BYO palettes. Here's hoping they continue to make these kinds of palettes in the future and more BYO palettes with different designs on the outside so that i can easily identify them.


----------



## 5tyles (Feb 14, 2013)

Ahh so much for giving up buying makeup for a bit. UD has their F&F sale so I ended up buying Glinda to accompany my Theodora palette.  but I can't wait for it to come!


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Feb 14, 2013)

Decided on Glinda a few weeks back only because I felt like I had so many browns and greens already. I may give it another look when I visit Sephora again if only for the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	(Glinda)





  	(Theodora)


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Feb 15, 2013)

I did end up getting the Glinda but it sucks that I didn't know the UD FF sale was coming up. I got it from sephora to add up my points + so I could use a deluxe sample code. I know UD had a FF sale not even a whole year ago....how many do they have?


----------



## sailordom (Feb 15, 2013)

fabulousmoolah said:


> I did end up getting the Glinda but it sucks that I didn't know the UD FF sale was coming up. I got it from sephora to add up my points + so I could use a deluxe sample code. I know UD had a FF sale not even a whole year ago....how many do they have?


  They have two -- one in the spring and one in the fall. This year's feels a little early; I can't quite remember when last spring's sale was, but I think it was in March.  And OMG, I adore your screen name! I love her!


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 16, 2013)

I got Glinda in the ff sale as well.  . And another optical blurting brush


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Feb 16, 2013)

I just purchased the Glinda palette! I love it, but I'm not really into the lip product. I'll probably give it to a friend or something.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 16, 2013)

Quote:
  	Originally Posted by *Shellcat* 



	 		OK ladies, for those who have their OZ palettes in hand, I have a question for you.

 	 		I purchased my Theodora palette yesterday at Sephora. 

 	 		When I got home and checked it out, the top left shadow(light shade) and bottom right shadow(duo green) don't seem to settle down in the wells like the rest do. 

 	 		Almost like the tin is warped.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyone else having a problem with their palette like this?  I haven't used it yet, but I am so OCD about that kind of stuff, I will be exchanging mine soon. 

 	 		***look for the crazy girl opening up all the Theodora palettes in your nearest Sephora***   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	 I'm OCD too and you made me check mine and my Glinda palette did same thing. Tornado locked in but it wobbled. didn't fall out when upside down but still annoyed me. I tried other shadows in that same spot and they all did it so i knew it was the palette not the shadow. I figured i'd mess with it since i was bringing it back... i took tweezers and 'gently' i mean GENTLY moved the little latch part outward and WOOHOO went in snug and tight. no more wobbles. 

  	I checked the palette in store before I left and it was fine. My son dropped my bag in mall so maybe the dropping of it knocks them out a little? dunno but I was just so happy it worked


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

Now that I have both palettes, I love Theodora the most. It's great for a smoky eye, and it's just a great palette to have for traveling. Also, the red pencil is one of the most gorgeous lip colors I've ever tried on. It makes me wish that it was sold separately so I could pick up another one.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 18, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Now that I have both palettes, I love Theodora the most. It's great for a smoky eye, and it's just a great palette to have for traveling. Also, the red pencil is one of the most gorgeous lip colors I've ever tried on. It makes me wish that it was sold separately so I could pick up another one.


  	It is. It is the super-saturated lip pencil under the name F-Bomb. I agree, it's a fabulous red!


----------



## Hilde (Feb 18, 2013)

And the one in the Glinda palette is "naked" it's just renamed for the palette like the shadows in the alice in wonderland palette. They do this sometimes.


----------



## deanfour (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree. Nothing really stood out on these pallettes for me.  I already have so many with similar colors. I'll wait on the next one.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 18, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> It is. It is the super-saturated lip pencil under the name F-Bomb. I agree, it's a fabulous red!


  	I agree. The red lip pencil is just GORGEOUS on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 19, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> It is. It is the super-saturated lip pencil under the name F-Bomb. I agree, it's a fabulous red!


  	Yay! Thank you for letting me know! Sorry for the confusion, I knew that the eyeshadows were supposed to be new shades, but I hadn't read that the pencils were just renamed.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 19, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Yay! Thank you for letting me know! Sorry for the confusion, I knew that the eyeshadows were supposed to be new shades, but I hadn't read that the pencils were just renamed.


  	No problem! I'm happy it is permanent, because that lippie is a standout! I'm glad you are liking it


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 19, 2013)

Shellcat said:


> At the Sephora store, the associate told me, "they are supposed to come in and out".  I looked at her with a WTF look and said, " I KNOW that, but they are also supposed to settle in the wells and NOT pop out on their own".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh man, SO sorry I didn't see that!

  	I ordered the Glenda palette this weekend during a giant pity party haul for myself.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 20, 2013)

I got both of these palettes, and I love them. Wasn't sure about getting Theodora at first, but I'm so glad I did. These are my first UD shadows and talk about pigmented!

  	I'm wearing the Glinda lip pencil for the first time today, and I'm glad this is a perm product, because it is fabulous. It is an utterly perfect MLBB shade on me - so much so that when I was applying it in not-so-good indoor light I was struggling to see where I'd put it!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 20, 2013)

I know that it is said that Glinda is the Naked lippie but when I tested both (I had a Naked lippie but gave it to a friend) they had a slight difference. Naked appeared a bit deeper in color on me versus Glinda. Maybe it was just a batch situation but I was able to see a difference in both lippies while wearing them. I wish I would have taken a picture of both colors being worn so I could show what I mean.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 20, 2013)

There was only the slightest of difference between the Glinda pencil and the Naked pencil. I mean the slightest. That's why I bought the Naked pencil because I was obsessed with that color and I returned Glinda and Theodora. After trying several times with both, I couldn't justify the price and the quality of 2-3 shadows in each. I wish I could mix and match between palettes, but of course, I can't. I enjoy UD individual shadows, but I won't be purchasing any more palettes. It's just a waste of money and time for me when they haven't been what I hoped for. I'm SO glad Naked is so close to Glinda because again, I love that lip color.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 20, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> There was only the slightest of difference between the Glinda pencil and the Naked pencil. I mean the slightest. That's why I bought the Naked pencil because I was obsessed with that color and I returned Glinda and Theodora. After trying several times with both, I couldn't justify the price and the quality of 2-3 shadows in each. I wish I could mix and match between palettes, but of course, I can't. I enjoy UD individual shadows, but I won't be purchasing any more palettes. It's just a waste of money and time for me when they haven't been what I hoped for. I'm SO glad Naked is so close to Glinda because again, I love that lip color.


  	I'm sorry they didn't work out for you. I've had a ball playing with both palettes and coming up with looks. Even the shadows I thought would be absolute dudes (mainly the glitters) I was able to work with and make look  good. I know some people were talking about selling the shadows that they didn't care for from each palette at or near what it would cost retail...not sure how that will go over though. I've never purchased makeup from private sellers, but if there is a market out there for it then that's a great idea...and a way to make more than you paid getting the palettes lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 20, 2013)

The funny thing is that the problem shadows for me aren't the ones that involve fallout. I used a piece of tissue under my eye to catch the shades that give fallout. My problem with Glinda, for example was the pink shade. That was a huge dud for me. Nothing I did worked. For Theodora it was the black/gold duo. Poor color payoff for me. I wish I could take the top row of Theodora, all the neutrals and from Glinda, the purple, gold/silver duo and the taupe color at the end. That would've been perfect, but I'm not going to keep thinking about it or I'll be sad. :lol:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 22, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> The funny thing is that the problem shadows for me aren't the ones that involve fallout. I used a piece of tissue under my eye to catch the shades that give fallout. My problem with Glinda, for example was the pink shade. That was a huge dud for me. Nothing I did worked. For Theodora it was the black/gold duo. Poor color payoff for me. I wish I could take the top row of Theodora, all the neutrals and from Glinda, the purple, gold/silver duo and the taupe color at the end. That would've been perfect, but I'm not going to keep thinking about it or I'll be sad.


  	The pink shade was the only one I had the least success with as far as getting even pigmentation solely because it applied a bit more on the powdery side, but it wasn't a total fail unless I tried to apply without using primer potion. I also got amazing results when applying it wet (I have MAC Fix+ but just plain water lightly spritzed on the brush after picking up some of the shadow works exactly the same AND you don't have to pay extra for it lol). The black/gold duo tend to give better pigmentation when patted on with a brush like the MAC 213 and then blended out...at least that's what works for me and limits the fallout. Not that any of this matters for you now since you no longer have it lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 22, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> The pink shade was the only one I had the least success with as far as getting even pigmentation solely because it applied a bit more on the powdery side, but it wasn't a total fail unless I tried to apply without using primer potion. I also got amazing results when applying it wet (I have MAC Fix+ but just plain water lightly spritzed on the brush after picking up some of the shadow works exactly the same AND you don't have to pay extra for it lol). The black/gold duo tend to give better pigmentation when patted on with a brush like the MAC 213 and then blended out...at least that's what works for me and limits the fallout. Not that any of this matters for you now since you no longer have it lol


  Ha. I never tried them wet, but I pat every single eyeshadow no matter the finish. I just find that it goes on better that way. Still, those shades didn't work to my satisfaction.  I wore the Naked jumbo pencil out all day today. I had a taupe smokey eye thing going on and it was perfect.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore the Naked jumbo pencil out all day today. I had a taupe smokey eye thing going on and it was perfect.


  	Wet use is one of UD's great perks. Some brands shadows don't work as well when used wet but UD is amazing. It doesn't clump up or become impossible to apply without patchy spots. I was glad to see this didn't change when UD changed their e/s formula last year.


----------



## deanfour (Feb 26, 2013)

I love using my Perversion e/s wet! That's the best way to get it to look as opaque as possible as a liner.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore the Naked jumbo pencil out all day today. I had a taupe smokey eye thing going on and it was perfect.


  	Hey doll - I LOVE your new pics a lot!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 27, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Hey doll - I LOVE your new pics a lot!!!! :frenz:


  Thanks, Elegant! :frenz:


----------



## LadyMisfit (Mar 7, 2013)

I have both palettes and absolutely LOVE them.


----------



## LadyMisfit (Mar 7, 2013)

I have both palettes and absolutely LOVE them.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 15, 2013)

they look uber shimmery? are they?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 16, 2013)

mimilerio said:


> they look uber shimmery? are they?


  	I wouldn't say so. They have a mix of shimmers, satins, matte (Theodora has one matte color), and glitters. It also depends on what you are calling "uber" shimmery. For some people., they would consider anything with a lot of glitter to be shimmery. In that case,  the Spell duo in the Theodora palette and the Oz duo in Glinda...and to some extent South in the Glinda palette are the only ones with glitter. The shimmers aren't uber shimmery and the satins obviously aren't. If anything other than a pure matte is considered too shimmery by someone then they may feel like this and most UD shadows won't work for them. You can try looking at bloggers swatches to get a better idea. Mu swatches weren't done in the best lighting but they may help a little. If anything, I'd say that the Glinda palette would feel more shimmery than the Theodora...I guess to mimic the idea of "Good" witch and her ethereal glow lol. Anyway, you can see my swatches here: 

  	http://butterflyeyesga.wordpress.com/2013/01/28/product-review-urban-decay-glinda-and-theodora-palettes/ 

  	But there are a ton of others out there on the net as well.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

When I heard these 2 palettes were coming out, I was so excited. At first I wanted the Theodora palette because I like the rich colours. But I ended up getting the Glinda palette because I feel like that palette's colours are more unique. Glinda is the type of palette that you need to go to the store to see, swatch the colours on your skin to appreciate them. The Theodora palette has lots of rich browns and greens but I have so many colours like that in my collection already.


----------



## khhmakeup (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I may be the only one who wasn't crazy for this palette! My hubby bought me the Theodora palette for Valentines day and for the life of me... I cannot get these shadows to stay! Especially Broken and Spell.. I put it on my lid and within a few hours it's gone... creased, faded.. no where to be found. Any suggestions ladies? I've tried the UD Primer Potion... NARS primer, and MAC paint pot.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 29, 2013)

khhmakeup said:


> I think I may be the only one who wasn't crazy for this palette! My hubby bought me the Theodora palette for Valentines day and for the life of me... I cannot get these shadows to stay! Especially Broken and Spell.. I put it on my lid and within a few hours it's gone... creased, faded.. no where to be found. Any suggestions ladies? I've tried the UD Primer Potion... NARS primer, and MAC paint pot.


  	Wow...I'm not really sure what would help you if primers don't help the shadows last. I have somewhat hooded lids AND oily lids but I never have trouble with my UD shadows (or any quality brand) staying put when I use UD Primer Potion. Only thing I can think of is if you aren't applying enough primer or your application of the shadows being an issue? Hmmmm....I'm honestly stomped on this one. What type of brushes do you use? That sometimes affects how well products work. I know that if you have good brushes you can often make even the lowest quality shadows look pretty amazing versus if your tools are poor. Doesn't mean you have to have expensive brushes...but the quality of the fibers matter. For example...I can't work with any of the UD brushes that have been included with some palettes. I can see a major difference in the quality of my application when I use them, but I can't quite put my finger on just why.


----------

